# New to Macros and Wide Angle



## Christopher Dittmar (Feb 13, 2008)

Hello.

I am a beginning photographer with a Canon Rebel XTi setup. I have both 58mm zoom lenses (one is the 75-300 and one is an 18-55mm) as well as a standard 50mm lens (52mm for the sake of attaching filters, etc.)

In the kit that came with it was a macro/wide angle lens. I can successfully attach the macro lens to my 58mm lenses. However the Wide angle lens ONLY attaches to the macro lens. For some reason it does not fit either my 58mm or 52mm lenses directly. 

Now I would see this as, "Okay, so the Macro lens is basically the adapting componant for the wideangle lens", but here is where the problem starts. With the macro lens attached between the two, there is no wide angle. Everything looks exactly as if I have no macro/wideangle attached at all, so what exactly is the point of a wide angle lens?

For the sake of specifics, printed on the wide angle is: "Digital Visions Japan 58mm 0.5x Digital lens" and on the Macro lens is just simply "W/MACRO"

I am a novice photographer when it comes to regular digital photography, but VERY new to wide angle and Macro styles. My usual searches on Youtuybe for video tutorials turned up nothing on the subject of properly attaching these lenses and no instructions came with them.

I'd greatly appreciate any pointers.

Chris


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 13, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.

The 'macro/wide angle' attachment that you have...is a gimmick.  I wouldn't expect too much from it.  It's a 'two in one' lens adapter/filter...it probably does a poor job of either.

If you want real macro, then I'd suggest a real macro lens...as seen HERE.  

If you want wide angle, then I suggest a real wide angle lens like the Canon 10-22mm or the Sigma 10-20mm etc.


----------



## Christopher Dittmar (Feb 13, 2008)

Many thanks, mike.  I was just reading some of the wonderful posts you put around this forum as well.  I am glad i found this place.

I am a pilot and my sweetie and i are going into Aerial photography.  i just took a look at those lenses and they do indeed look more capable for what I am looking for -- especially for photos of the flight deck and - when we are flying the Cessna - good wide angles of the scenery from the air.

At least now i do not feel bad as I thought I was just having a mental malfunction trying to see a difference with this wide angle I got as part of the package.


----------

